# Cheap solution for greasing Speedplay Pedals



## johndengler (Feb 1, 2005)

I have Speedplay X2 pedals that have seen a fair amount of miles and a years worth of use with no servicing, (I keep the bodies and cleats lubed) but I believe they need to be greased. Does any one have a cheap alternative, other than spending $20 on a grease port injector on how to get the grease into the pedal body? Especially when waterproof grease is only like $2.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I think you can get an injector for maybe $8 bucks at a hardware store.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

johndengler said:


> I have Speedplay X2 pedals that have seen a fair amount of miles and a years worth of use with no servicing, (I keep the bodies and cleats lubed) but I believe they need to be greased. Does any one have a cheap alternative, other than spending $20 on a grease port injector on how to get the grease into the pedal body? Especially when waterproof grease is only like $2.


Speedplay sells what they call a Speedyluber. As near as I can tell, you take out the black plastic end caps, insert the lube plug and squirt grease in there until it comes out on the spindle side. I'm not sure what kind of grease gun or pump is needed but clearly some way to inject the grease is needed.

You can get a regular grease gun at an auto parts store for fairly cheap, or Pedros and/or Finish line sells a cheap pump that attaches to the top of a screw top grease tube.

Any way you look at it, you are going to have to get some tools together.

Failing all that, you can always just take the pedal apart manually: pry out the black plastic plug, remove the Torx screw, pull the pedal body off and clean the needle bearings with paint thinner, put everything back together.

The down side to doing it this way is that you won't be able to get grease inside the small caged ball bearings since they have a metal shield guarding them. With the grease injection method, the grease will force it's way inside the cage and thus lube these small bearings better. You will understand what I'm talking about after you take the pedals apart.

Hope this helps.

Ed


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If your pedals don't already have the screws on the end caps for lubing, call speedplay and they will mail you a set. With those you simply take out the screw and inject the grease like everyone else has said. You don't need a grease injector however. I myself had a huge syringe that is used for injecting basting into a turkey prior to cooking it. It held an entire tube of Park polylube. I filled it full of grease, unscrewed the needle, and injected like instructed. Worked great and it was free.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

I used to grease SPD pedals by drilling a 1mm hole in the plastic end cap and squirting grease in with a grease gun.


----------



## NoMSG (Mar 6, 2004)

*Speedplay kit is best option.*



johndengler said:


> I have Speedplay X2 pedals that have seen a fair amount of miles and a years worth of use with no servicing, (I keep the bodies and cleats lubed) but I believe they need to be greased. Does any one have a cheap alternative, other than spending $20 on a grease port injector on how to get the grease into the pedal body? Especially when waterproof grease is only like $2.


I try to save money whenever possible (do my own wrenching and homebrew lube). I tried injecting grease using the turkey baster and a grease syringe. Neither was very successful because the grease is pretty thick and it has to go through the pedal assembly to flush out the old grease to the spindle side. I simply wasn't able get the grease through using these el cheapo methods. [REMEMBER, you need to rotate the pedal as you're injecting it with grease.]

The factory Speedplay kit comes with the greasegun, marine grease enough for the life of the pedal, and the needle-tip that mates to the pedals. The grease gun and grease you can pick up a Pep Boys, but I'm not sure if the special tip is readily available. In any event, $20 seemed reasonable to me.


----------



## Cervel0 (Aug 28, 2013)

I used a plastic disposable small syringe and low viscosity lube for ball bearings and it worked flawlessly.

You can also find a similar attempt with pictures if you follow this link: Greasing Speedplays without their expensive grease gun! - th - Weight Weenies


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Cervel0 said:


> I used a plastic disposable small syringe and low viscosity lube for ball bearings and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> You can also find a similar attempt with pictures if you follow this link: Greasing Speedplays without their expensive grease gun! - th - Weight Weenies


Holy sh*t!!! This tiny thread has been asleep for over 8 YEARS and you dredge it up for this?!?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Cervel0 said:


> I used a plastic disposable small syringe and low viscosity lube for ball bearings and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> You can also find a similar attempt with pictures if you follow this link: Greasing Speedplays without their expensive grease gun! - th - Weight Weenies


Oh no, you hurt a kitten...........
You are buying the beer this weekend.


----------

